
Mobile operators plan to block online advertising - mstolpm
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/7010ae7a-f4c6-11e4-8a42-00144feab7de.html
======
DanBC
Why would anyone want to block ads? /s

[http://imgur.com/xxq9RjU](http://imgur.com/xxq9RjU) which then redirects to
FT front page.

I mean, they have the data so they think it works. I just don't know who it
works on.

------
venomsnake
Dear mobile operators - yuck fou.

Love https

This will be awesome for the worldwide enforcement of encryption.

